# My Bee*r R324



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I decided to go ahead and put the R324 kit that I've had lying around for years on the yellow banana and be done with it. I can finally say that I drive a genuine Bee*r kitted R324. 

Miguel @ Newera will probably be pleased to see that the car is put together with the kit he sent, the wheels he sent and the lights he sent me as a gift. 

A 9 day transformation from this:

















To this:


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Erm does that mean you have 2 beer 324s ?

im so confused


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

No


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Bad Ass, all you need now is a massive wing! Love the lights as well.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Ah...Congrats! Good to see it is done. Time to see some sideway pictures now. 
I remember you where building this when I was also building mine 2 years ago, widebody was rare back then. 

Looks good, what happen to the chassis that you were preping? There was alot of work in that shell.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Pretty much sold that shell now


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting way of solving the sunken in fuel filler flat.

Nice work.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Cris said:


> Interesting way of solving the sunken in fuel filler flat.
> 
> Nice work.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

remember shipping that kit

looking good!

want a BEE*R 32 badge to go with it?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

always liked these kits when I saw them at BeeR

fuel filler is very good


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

matty32 said:


> remember shipping that kit
> 
> looking good!
> 
> want a BEE*R 32 badge to go with it?


Yes please!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice to see that you finally got that kit in motion. Sad that you didn't build it around the previous shell, that was a killer set up.
Well, at least this baby is kicking the genuine kit. Congrats on this build Bryn! 

Now get some sideways pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Have you sent pictures to Imai-san in Japan? If not I will let him know when we meet up on 8 December


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

No John I haven't I don't have any form of contact with him personally. My only contact with Bee*R was through Newera. I've emailed Miguel with a link to this thread though so he may be able to pass on the pictures too.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There are 8 GTROC members going to Japan at the beginning of December for the Nismo Festival. We have arranged to meet up at Bee Racing's garage as well and meet with Imai-san, so will tell him about it then


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah sounds good! See if he'll give me a badge! I'm not paying £60 for one haha!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

The car looks the nuts with the Bee-R kit, suits yellow too and really like the fuelfillercap, great effort! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Love it! I might be biased mind.:shy:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Ah sounds good! See if he'll give me a badge! I'm not paying £60 for one haha!


they arnt free


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Fantastic job  I prefer it without a rear wing too and love the filler cap placement, had to really look hard to work that one out


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks sweet without a wing, like the rear lights in the second pic


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

awesome, you mind me asking where & how much the lights are ?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The lights were brand new units that Newera sourced and shipped. They were only the lamp units, no wiring or bulbs. £517 a pair iirc.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

sideways.taff said:


> The lights were brand new units that Newera sourced and shipped. They were only the lamp units, no wiring or bulbs. £517 a pair iirc.


hmm cheap as chips , will be doing this to mine when it lands i thinks


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

nice not a fan of yellow cars but that looks sweet


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

That looks great, I'd leave it wingless. You've got the exact stance/offsets I hope to achieve on my 32 one day.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow, wondered what happened to this project, how come you sold the other shell?

Fuel filler cap looks less work than mine ended up being! :runaway:

Whats the spec of this one, anywhere near the previous project?

Alex B


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Life priorities changed mate. 

I've still got some work to do on the filler cap, mainly cleaning it up, adding some filler and painting it. 

Spec list:

Engine:
* RB25 conversion from Spec2 R33 GTSt
* Modified inlet manifold for front mounted throttle body
* Stainless steel tubular top mount exhaust manifold
* Holset HX35 turbo
* Custom oil feed and return pipes
* Self made turbo elbow with v-band coupling
* HKS 38mm external wastegate with 8" screamer pipe
* Z32 AFM
* Apexi PowerFC with hand commander
* Aeromotive adjustable fuel pressure regulator
* Trust BNR32 front mount intercooler
* Samco silicone intercooler hoses
* Apexi air filter
* Gizzmo boost controller set to 0.9bar currently
* A/C removed.

Transmission:
* R33 GTSt gearbox
* HKS Twin Plate clutch and flywheel
* Driftworks clutch line
* Custom braided clutch drop pipe
* Custom propshaft
* 2way LSD

Brakes:
* BNR32 brakes and calipers front and rear

Suspension:
* Tanabe coilovers
* Driftworks lower front arms
* Driftworks tension rods
* Driftworks lower rear arms
* Driftworks rear tie rods
* Driftworks rear camber arms
* Driftworks rear traction arms
* Driftworks poly bushes
* Reinforced rear subframe
* Midori front camber arms
* Tein front tie rods and ends

Interior:
* 4-point half roll cage
* Stripped rear seats
* MomoCorse dished steering wheel
* Corbeau Sprint seats on low mount frames
* Driftworks FIA 3" harnesses
* Black and yellow handbrake and shift gaiters
* Custom dash panel for Gizzmo controller
* Custom mount for Apexi PowerFC hand commander

Exterior:
* Genuine Bee*r B324R full bodykit
* Smoothed rear filler cap recess
* Relocated filler cap to beneath bootlid
* LED rear lights
* Skyline badge from KPGC10 "Hakosuka"
* Finished in Toyota Super Bright Yellow
* Tubbed rear arches

Wheels:
* Work Emotion XD9 in 18x10j et18
* Front spacers - 45mm
* Rear spacers - 36mm
* 235/45r18 tyres.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

About bloody time Bryn  Really glad to see it finally put to good use mate....


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thought I'd update this thread with a few bits and pieces lol..

Since it was transformed its been featured on various global websites such as Speedhunters and Motormavens and gained somewhat of a reputation. Its an ongoing project really as it keeps giving me headaches much the same as any other modified car out there.










This shot featured on Speedhunters and got the car nominated in the 2009 Street Drift Car of the Year awards in December:









It got used and someone drove into it in a Tesco carpark









The engine got cleaned and tidied:

























Then the manifold cracked in about 8 places so I welded it all up and got it to Protuner in Redditch for drift car mapping guru Greg Gush to work his magic..










With a missfire and exhaust restrictions it reached 430bhp at 1.3bar... pretty happy with that for a first dyno and map session.









Plenty more to come from it. The missfire turned out to be because of a lack of earths on the ignition loom which my father rectified.

I should have these in 2 weeks:









But in the meantime I'm rolling around the roads of South Wales like this.. It certainly is a head turner..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Full of awesome.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Full of awesome


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely car mate,I do like the Bee*R324 *VERY* much indeed.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> they arnt free


£60 quid! Would love to see the markup on that...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I bought one AT BeeR in Japan and it was over £50, so not much markup from there.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Unique Autosports want £35 (based in Au) surely small parcel in a jiffy bag sent in birthday paper wont cost much? :thumbsup:

Unique Autosports Online Catalogue - Bee Racing Japan

I was actually suprised the other day where two sellers were selling the same item with a difference of £50 between the two!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well the Yen wasn't great when we were there..but still yes it cost me £50 from the garage itself, so I've no idea how they manage that! Maybe old stock. Would be interesting to see if they actually have them rather than just advertise them.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Strangely enough they're advertised on that site but, Bee-R stopped making and selling wheels about 3 years ago. This seller still advertises them....!

Like the old saying goes, if it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wade said:


> £60 quid! Would love to see the markup on that...


If you think you can buy it cheaper Inc freight then please let me know


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> If you think you can buy it cheaper Inc freight then please let me know


DaveW £58 opcorn:

Miguel was right, those guys do not have the part in stock. Heard back from them today.

Get some more pics up with the new rims!!


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks great mate! A guy I know here in Holland put this kit on his R32 GTST in white, this is what you call o bodykit:thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Strangely enough they're advertised on that site but, Bee-R stopped making and selling wheels about 3 years ago. This seller still advertises them....!
> 
> Like the old saying goes, if it sounds too good to be true...


Well, I visited Bee-R in Jan '09. They had those badges in then. 

I got "presents" from Mr. Imai-san (the Boss of Bee-R), tons of Bee-R gear, towel, keyring, stickers and some other neat stuff 

Pics from Bee Racing - Tuning Parts Catalog (60 pages of Bee-R history & various GT-R racing parts).
















Price: 5000 Yen.

I got 2 of these badges in my car, front grill & rear boot (+ Super rare Bee-R "button badges"). Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Domo-Kun,

If you read my post, I said:
_Strangely enough they're advertised on that site but, Bee-R stopped making and selling *wheels* about 3 years ago. This seller still advertises them....!_

5,000 Yen was cost of the badge. With EMS from Japan, it would cost an additional 1,500 Yen, etc. Do the maths...

Now can we stop hyjacking Taff tune's thread and get on with enjoying his 324R please? :thumbsup:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

I've a bee R towel, not really big enough to dry even one of your testes but still so so cool! 

Oh and your 324 is uber cool taff, fair play man


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Domo-Kun,
> 
> If you read my post, I said:
> _Strangely enough they're advertised on that site but, Bee-R stopped making and selling *wheels* about 3 years ago. This seller still advertises them....!_
> ...


Miguel – My bad.

Taff, more pics of those new wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

never thought yellow would look good on a skyline


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Cheers for the comments everyone.



Domo-kun said:


> Taff, more pics of those new wheels :thumbsup:


No new pics yet but they're due in the country any day now hopefully. Might have them on the car next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry about me in the pic! Really smart piece of kit.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

haha! A fan! Thanks


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Some more for you mate


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Hurry up and get your proper wheels on it. Oh, and get back to work!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

hahaha! Shush up now!


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

looks awesome dude. real tough.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

What's with the cable ties?

Is that how it's going to stay, surely not?


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Is it possible to fit a standard R34 bumper to this kit? Browsing the Bee*R website, they've got two different kits, but I don't like either of them very much. I much prefer the stock front bumper. If it's a simple swap, I'll do that.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Max Boost said:


> What's with the cable ties?
> 
> Is that how it's going to stay, surely not?


Yeh it is, its a drift car.. and I have to get the bumper off to get the car on my mates drive so zipties makes it quick and easy


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

firefighter81 said:


> Is it possible to fit a standard R34 bumper to this kit? Browsing the Bee*R website, they've got two different kits, but I don't like either of them very much. I much prefer the stock front bumper. If it's a simple swap, I'll do that.


Not without some work no.. the front fenders dont match up to an R34 bumper.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

sideways.taff said:


> Yeh it is, its a drift car.. and I have to get the bumper off to get the car on my mates drive so zipties makes it quick and easy




That's novel, personally I would have used aero-catches 

Andy Barnes old R34 had aero-catches holding the front bumper on, looked ok too :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Zipties are commonly used to secure drift car's bumpers. They break off easily if the bumper hits something - possibly saving it from being smashed. 
Cheap and simple.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Max Boost said:


> That's novel, personally I would have used aero-catches
> 
> Andy Barnes old R34 had aero-catches holding the front bumper on, looked ok too :thumbsup:


Aerocatches cost £30 a pair.. I've already had to replace a pair on the bonnet because they are quite possibly the worst piece of engineering ever. I'd need four on the front bumper and four on the rear bumper, thats £120 just to hold the bumpers on.. my zipties are free.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Turns out the wheel specs weren't as described on the yahoo auction.. they're infact minus offsets rather than positive, so they are:

Front: 18x9.5j et-6
Rear: 18x11.5j et-24

So I may need to massage the car a bit to get the rears to fit..

























and they clearly don't fit my mates S13


































One of the rears was leaking so my mate has spent hours taking the tyre off and re-seated them..









He had to use a 4 post lift with a car on it to get the tyre to stretch properly..









They're all balanced and ready for fitting tomorrow night.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Chav


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

You knows it clart!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

What size are those rear tires? They look stupidly tiny mate


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

what do you mean by:

_"He had to use a 4 post lift with a car on it to get the tyre to stretch properly.."_

How would squashing a tyre under a lift, make it stretch ?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> What size are those rear tires? They look stupidly tiny mate


They're 265/40r18's on a 11.5j rim



LiamGTR said:


> what do you mean by:
> 
> _"He had to use a 4 post lift with a car on it to get the tyre to stretch properly.."_
> 
> How would squashing a tyre under a lift, make it stretch ?


I wasn't there when my mate did it but it was to wedge it in place to stop the wheel from bouncing around when he blasted it onto the rim.. so it meant the only thing moving was infact the tyre on the rim.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

A few shots of the wheels on the car:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheers mate ive just got an hardon at work...

Looks awesome!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks kida cool buddy, but unfortunately the arches won't last long like that.

Screw on over fenders or machining to the wheels to adjust the offset a tad, perhaps? Or maybe sell the rims if you can?  

Would be a shame to hack up the 324R kit to make the wheels fit in the arches.. Just MHO of course. I'm sure you'll work it out.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Don't worry, theres enough give in the arches to stretch over them just fine, I just need to make some tabs and weld them to the shell underneath.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Just read your post on driftworks, pretty awesome stuff


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

As seen on the Driftworks blog: 

taff*tune Yellow Banana finally looks alright | Driftworks


----------



## Simonz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there, really nice looking car, wheels are literally PHAT lol.

my question is....

you mention its a genuine kitted bee*R

However i thought that bee*r in japan didnt sell there kits separately and the only time they would is if they were to fit them. so im slightly confused


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes it really is a genuine Bee*R kit. 

The kit was purchased through Miguel and Newera with lots of help from Steve Brooks. A lot of persuading was required to convince them that I wouldn't copy the kit and that it would be fitted to their standards or better. They agreed and shipped the kit! To my knowledge it is still the only genuine kit they've shipped and the only customer built Bee*r B324R in the world.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Looks kida cool buddy, but unfortunately the arches won't last long like that.
> 
> Screw on over fenders or machining to the wheels to adjust the offset a tad, perhaps? Or maybe sell the rims if you can?
> 
> Would be a shame to hack up the 324R kit to make the wheels fit in the arches.. Just MHO of course. I'm sure you'll work it out.


A year later and the rear arches are still strong haha!  Granted a bit of taff*tune fine tuning was required to get them to fit.. In fact its now about an inch and a half wider than a normal B324R. The car is actually 6ft 4" wide now!

CAR FEATURE>> TAFF*TUNE R32-4 - Speedhunters


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Simonz said:


> Hi there, really nice looking car, wheels are literally PHAT lol.
> 
> my question is....
> 
> ...


---


sideways.taff said:


> Yes it really is a genuine Bee*R kit.
> 
> The kit was purchased through Miguel and Newera with lots of help from Steve Brooks. A lot of persuading was required to convince them that I wouldn't copy the kit and that it would be fitted to their standards or better. They agreed and shipped the kit! To my knowledge it is still the only genuine kit they've shipped and the only customer built Bee*r B324R in the world.


There are 2 genuine Bee*R built B324R GT-R's in Finland. The last one came by auction from Japan. Mine was built by Bee*R the same time as SikBoys GT-R in 2007. (btw. he's the car is in the sale section of this forum).

Then there's 2 other Genuine kitted B324R GT-R's in Finland. The kits are bought the same way as Taff*tunes kit, "A lot of persuading etc". So it's not the only kit sold this way. We also have few fake kitted ones. You can spot the difference in the quality.


----------



## Simonz (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks for your reply.....

ive also found another genuine kitted bee*r in the uk so i believe yours makes 5.... there maybe a white one but hopefully will find out later ;-)


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

i'm on the fence when it comes to this kit, but yours is def looking good!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

familycar said:


> i'm on the fence when it comes to this kit, but yours is def looking good!


Looks far better in the flesh mate. Pictures do no justice.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice looking R32 mate, how about a R34 wing?

and by the way:


----------

